# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  الأديان السماوية

## صفاء العشري

شاهد تاريخ البشرية الكثير من خيبات الأمل والعنف والدم، وإحدى العوامل التي حرضت و صعدت من مستوى العنف على مدى التاريخ هي سوء فهم الدين. يشعر الأنسان بالإرتياح والأمان عندما يكون هنالك دينا يمكن أن يلجئ إليه وقت الصعوبات، خاصة أن الأديان، كما تخبرنا الكتب المقدسة، هي التعاليم التي تنشر المحبة والتسامح و قبول الآخر. لكن كما نعلم الكثيرين لا يطيعون الأديان وتعاليمها بل يقومون باستخدام هذه الأديان للهيمنة من خلال التفسيرات التي تخدم الذات لتنشر مكان المحبة والتسامح التعصب والكراهية و الإنقسام.

من المهم أيها الإخوة والأخوات أن نفهم أن الأديان جاءت لنتقبل الأقليات ونعتز بحياة الإنسان ونرى قيمة الإختلافات الفردية والإجتماعية وثراءها. لم تأتي الأديان السماوية لتقتل النساء والأطفال وتدمر مجتمعات لناس أبرياء.

دعونا نبقي الدين بحسب استحقاقه ومكانته العليا. دعونا لا نلوث التعاليم السماوية بالأشياء المادية والأجندات وخدمة النفس.

القيادة المركزية الأمريكية

----------

